# I had to break up a dog fight



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

In dodgers ob class there's these two women who own a bully breed, ones a staffie and the others an American pit bull terrier. These ladies are super nice, but a little naive. Adrian (the aptt) is dog aggressive, she constantly whines and has gone after a few other dogs in the class, thankfully not dodger. Bella two dogs got in to it in dodgers class last night. the staffie is pretty easy going for the most part, but I can see in certain situations were she can be DA. Last night my neighbor and I went early to work our dogs and to get them ready for work. Bella and her mom come and start working. I'm standing next to my neighbor talking when all of a sudden I see Adrian loose. I'm thinking **** this isn't good, protect dodger and Hudson (my neighbors dog). Adriana owner is calling her and she's not listening. Adrian goes over to Bella way too excited, they did good for a minute then it happens, they get into a fight. I threw dodgers leash at my neighbor, he behaved like a good boy sat for her and everything. The bellas mom yelling and trying to pull Bella away. I ran over grabbed Adrian by the scruff of her neck and held her up off her front feet while telling bellas mom to do the same and held them until they let go. After we got them apart I checked each one for injuries suggested they take them to the vet. This never would have happened if Adrians mom had left her leash on her while they were in the car. Yes it was a accident, but it could have been prevented.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! I'm glad you didn't get hurt!! People need to be more careful when handling their dogs!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I didn't care about being bit in the moment, I just wanted to get the dogs apart with minimal damage.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Brave and lucky. Probably saved at least one of the dogs and maybe both some real damage!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job... WHY was she loose?! Come on, you have a DA fighting breed, LEASH it.

I suggest break sticks to anyone.. as you can see, it wasn't even your dog needing a break stick but it would have come in handy. It can prevent a lot of damage from happening and you can easily make your own out of a hammer handle..


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

How do we make/where would we find a break stick? More importantly, how do we use it?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Pit Bull Rescue Central




 
What I don't understand is that he doesnt like the actual break sticks, says he wont keep them in his home. *very big confused face*


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good job! You are brave!

There is a very good looking Pitt Bull girl in Phenix Agility Class. She seems more dog exceited than dog agressive, but one bring up the other in my opinion...and a few weeks ago, while practicing, this little girl went off leash and went straight up to an other dog (caniche - Doodle). Everything seems fine at first, but the Doodle is a bit dog reactive and when she growled at the Pitt girl it was on....The Pitt went after the Doodle and NOBODY did anything!!! My husband and the instructor finaly broke the fight, but none of the two dogs owner did something....The women who handles the Pitt is naive too...she have no idea how powerful her dog is....unfortunately, she can't manage her dog at all....this little gril isn't a bad dog, she is a "no limit" dog...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

From what I understand the apbts owner was opening the door to put the leash on and she got out. This is why I always leave dodgers leash on in the car so I don't have to worry about putting it on when we get some where and risk him getting out.


----------



## Harleys Momma (Jun 7, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Good job... WHY was she loose?! Come on, you have a DA fighting breed, LEASH it.


Ive been to one of their classes and the owner of the apbt mix (Adrian) is the type who probably shouldnt be owning any breed of dog espically not a bully breed. It was almost sickening to watch her lack of control honestly (I wasnt there for the fight but was to meet the trainer and watch a class a couple weeks ago). 

Thankfully my friend (DCLuver33) was there. 
And Steph, I still recommend wrtinging down PBC's site and giving it to her, both could use it but Adrians owner more so. ... I guess this would be a good time to have the PBC business cards MN, on PBC, talks about.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ugh.. I hope she learns to keep her leashed/belted in the car..

As for the breakstick thing, pretty good video.. The only reason I can think of him not wanting real break sticks around the house is they are considered dogfighting paraphernalia to uneducated people... Even though they're used in hunting as well and any dog owner should have one as a safety precaution. But springpoles, treadmills, chains, and scars on a dog are also considered paraphernalia. I'd rather have a sturdy real break stick.. 

Here is how to make one with a hammer:
http://www.pbrc.net/misc/breakstick_howto.pdf

And some from a very reliable person.
Home - CATCHDOG RELEASE TOOL

Basically you put it wherever you can in the mouth and turn it. The back of the mouth works best but you can't always get it in there.

I 2nd getting her to check out PB-C..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Great Job. I had to get an AmStaff off my dog today as well and all I thought about was my boy and not about that I could get hurt. I am glad nothing happened. 

The same thing happened to me once with my pup. She ran off when I got her out of the car, despite her having being on leash. Sometimes accidents happen, with or without them being on the leash.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Ugh.. I hope she learns to keep her leashed/belted in the car..
> 
> As for the breakstick thing, pretty good video.. The only reason I can think of him not wanting real break sticks around the house is they are considered dogfighting paraphernalia to uneducated people... Even though they're used in hunting as well and any dog owner should have one as a safety precaution. But springpoles, treadmills, chains, and scars on a dog are also considered paraphernalia. I'd rather have a sturdy real break stick..
> 
> ...


One question - (dumb?) are you suggesting that we can use these for any dog fight where one dog grabs another or only for the bully breeds?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

codmaster said:


> One question - (dumb?) are you suggesting that we can use these for any dog fight where one dog grabs another or only for the bully breeds?


You CAN use them on other breeds, but it's not suggested because other breeds are more likely to redirect or bite the human... Bull breeds are the least likely to do so due to their breeding. But it's mostly terrier/bull breeds in a fight who refuse to let go. When my shepherd got into it with a bulldog she would hold on when she got a good bite, but she regripped a LOT, so it was easier to get her off - whereas the bulldog got one good grip on her neck and stayed there. I had no breakstick near me so I had to use the leg of a small table to break her off. 



Sorry to get off topic


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good thing you were there and quickly took control.

If this happened outside of the training class, this should be reported to the instructor. I signed something stating that the dog will be under control outside the training hall as well as inside. If this dog and owner is truly out of control and a danger to other, this incident may mean that they no longer take group lessons. Of course, acidents do happen. The instructor should be able to determine if this was the case, or if this was one too many careless moment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i trust the dogs and you are ok i never leave a leash on my dog while it's the car. if my dog has to be in the car longer than 5 minutes
i take his collar off. the woman knew her dog is aggressive.
i think she needs to be in more control of her dog. how many times has this dog shown aggression in class? i know we take them to class to learn but when is it not safe for the other dogs? how many incidents have to occur before the dog isn't allowed to come to class?



DCluver33 said:


> This never would have happened if Adrians mom had left her leash on her while they were in the car. Yes it was a accident, but it could have been prevented.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I had an incident in an obedience training class last week that was interesting. Baron, our 2 3/4 yo male GSD) has been a little DA but usually only to other male dominant acting dogs. he gets along great with puppies and females and most other dogs.

BUT, last week in class we were lining up to do a Figure 8 with a GSD he knows and gets along with and a black Lab female. All of a sudden (I did not see it coming) he lunges at the Lab with a very serious intent. It was hard to hold him back - altho we did manage to and the dogs never touched. the owner of the Lab told me later that she noticed her dog staring at Baron before he lunged and actually took some of the blame for the incident. Of course i felt terrible anyway even though nobody got hurt.
That was the absolute first time that Baron ever reacted aggressively to a female dog and he has had a couple of female GSD's tell him off when he was too persistent in wanting to play with no reaction at all.

Baron does sometimes react to another dog staring at him - seems to take it as a challenge according to the behaviorist that we have consulted with.

BTW, I did see the Lab in a later class lunge at an Aussie so the dog wasn't quite the very meek dog it seemed at firstBUT that is no excuse for Baron reacting to her as he did.

Any thoughts on why he might have decided to lunge at his first female?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a dog aggressive dog. She is only good around the dogs in her pack and the dogs at my parents place. Other than that she's not good with any other dog, doesn't matter if male or female. 

But training is important for dogs like that. You have to get their training to a level where they concentrate on the handler and where you can walk by other dogs without them throwing a fit. 

When you have a dog aggressive dog the best thing you can do is to condition them to a point where they will focus on you while you give them something to focus on. 

I can go into a dog park with my dog aggressive dog, stand in the middle of the crowd and do clicker training. I've done it before and I'll do it again. As long as she is focusing on the handtouch, or something else, other dogs can run around us like crazy and she doesn't even care. 
The minute I stop and she has time to single out a dog, focus on that dog and literally work herself up to the point where all she thinks about is to attack is when i didn't pay attention. 

So I do think that it is important to work dog aggressive dogs around other dogs because you have to learn to keep them under control and to learn how you can make them focus on you. 

However, I wouldn't suggest it to anybody. One really needs to know what they are doing and they need to know their dog in and out. 

That is why I am not taking Zenzy to the US right away because if somebody is taking her in and something happens even though I KNOW about her being dog aggressive than it's too late and I am not taking any chances. 

As for the leash issue, the dog would have probably run off with our without being on leash. Happened to me, happened to others and it can happen to anyone because sometimes it just happens, doesn't matter how much attention you pay.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i never leave a leash on my dog while it's the car. if my dog has to be in the car longer than 5 minutes
> i take his collar off.


We leave the leashes on in the car, just in case we're in an accident and the dogs somehow manage to start running away. It's going to be easier for a stranger to catch a dog on leash than off if we're unable to go after them. 
I'd like to think that the dogs would stand right by our bleeding comatose bodies and protect us... and that the news media would pick up on the story resulting in the state awarding medals of honor to the dogs and TOTW giving us free dog food for life...and then maybe a movie deal...But on the off chance that the dogs do run, leashes stay on.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i trust the dogs and you are ok i never leave a leash on my dog while it's the car. if my dog has to be in the car longer than 5 minutes
> i take his collar off. the woman knew her dog is aggressive.
> i think she needs to be in more control of her dog. how many times has this dog shown aggression in class? i know we take them to class to learn but when is it not safe for the other dogs? how many incidents have to occur before the dog isn't allowed to come to class?


or at least get a seatbelt for her so she's restrained in the car until she can get the leash on her. Quite honestly I don't think she even knows what breed of dog she has. Most of the time her dog just cries because it's so hyper it only went after another dog when it got in it's face because of the other stupid people in my class that can't control their dogs.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I do both personally I not only restrain my dogs with a seatbelt but I leave their leashes on so I have something to grab if they were to jump out of the car without permission.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> I do both personally I not only restrain my dogs with a seatbelt but I leave their leashes on so I have something to grab if they were to jump out of the car without permission.


And yet it could happen to you too. 

I honestly never thought it could ever happen to me but it did. Indra jumped out the car, I had the leash in my hands and she ran off, the leash ran through my hands and I couldn't catch it. She ran towards another lady and her dog, barking. Not attacking but doing the puppy thing. 

It can happen to anyone, even if you take all precautions.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Rotfl



whiteshepherds said:


> i'd like to think that the dogs would stand right by our bleeding comatose bodies and protect us... And that the news media would pick up on the story resulting in the state awarding medals of honor to the dogs and totw giving us free dog food for life...and then maybe a movie deal...but on the off chance that the dogs do run, leashes stay on.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you train your dogs not to
jump out of the car without a command?



DCluver33 said:


> I do both personally I not only restrain my dogs with a seatbelt but I leave their leashes on so I have something to grab if they were to jump out of the car without permission.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> And yet it could happen to you too.
> 
> I honestly never thought it could ever happen to me but it did. Indra jumped out the car, I had the leash in my hands and she ran off, the leash ran through my hands and I couldn't catch it. She ran towards another lady and her dog, barking. Not attacking but doing the puppy thing.
> 
> It can happen to anyone, even if you take all precautions.


oh yes, I'm not denying that it could happen to me. We work on car training everyday to help ensure that they won't get out of the car without permission. So far none of them have jumped out of the car without permission...*knock on wood* I'm sure it'll happen at least once in my life time, but I will try everything in my power to ensure that it won't.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> why don't you train your dogs not to
> jump out of the car without a command?


I do, they have a special release word. They know better than to jump out of the car without permission, but I'm not saying that it couldn't happen.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I'd like to think that the dogs would stand right by our bleeding comatose bodies and protect us... and that the news media would pick up on the story resulting in the state awarding medals of honor to the dogs and TOTW giving us free dog food for life...and then maybe a movie deal...But on the off chance that the dogs do run, leashes stay on.


I LOL'd (at work) when I read this - that would almost be a REASON to get into a car accident LOL. 



codmaster said:


> Baron does sometimes react to another dog staring at him - seems to take it as a challenge according to the behaviorist that we have consulted with.
> 
> BTW, I did see the Lab in a later class lunge at an Aussie so the dog wasn't quite the very meek dog it seemed at firstBUT that is no excuse for Baron reacting to her as he did.
> 
> Any thoughts on why he might have decided to lunge at his first female?


My lab is leash reactive and a stare will just about send him into a fit - we've been working on it for YEARS - he won't lunge, snap, growl, but I can tell he's very worked up. Madix DESPISES being stared at, we're also working on it. A stare that's "hard" is very "rude" in dog speak. In fact, my boys can stare at each other and be stared at by there "friends" or even strangers if the stare-er is relaxed, but the minute it turns more, they turn too.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, scary situation breaking up dog fights, huh? Glad you're safe considering your method. I break them up all the time and have scars as a result of error, and I can only say that I suggest you learn the proper way to break up a dog fight. Grabbing for the scruff is one of the dumbest things you can do; worse than kicking and screaming, and wouldn't help you or the dog. Learn the wheelbarrow method, please!

Jeez, that whole situation is just bad. How did the dog not only escape the car, but get to the building without running off, then get inside? And why on EARTH was she able to mingle with the other dog for a MINUTE without anyone that knew this dog was aggressive stepping in? That's just asinine if you ask me and is a terrible situation altogether. 

That said, I will never leave a leash on my dog in the car. Why? Because;
1) I train him. He will not exit the back seat after I open the door without sitting/downing, and waiting for my release. TRAIN YOUR DOGS. Yeah, if someone else had opened up the door he'd probably dart not recognizing them. 

2) Even if he did dart and had a leash on him, there's no way he'd come within 4' of a stranger for them to grab his leash, and it would likely cause more harm than good. He could get caught on something and be stuck starving to death out in the elements, he could try jumping over something and strangle/hang himself, or just about any other scenario. 

3) I'm not going through a leash a week when he chews them up because I left them on. 

The pros don't outweigh the odds in any respect. 



APBTLove said:


> You CAN use them on other breeds, but it's not suggested because other breeds are more likely to redirect or bite the human... Bull breeds are the least likely to do so due to their breeding. But it's mostly terrier/bull breeds in a fight who refuse to let go. When my shepherd got into it with a bulldog she would hold on when she got a good bite, but she regripped a LOT, so it was easier to get her off - whereas the bulldog got one good grip on her neck and stayed there. I had no breakstick near me so I had to use the leg of a small table to break her off.


I'm sure you know a lot about bully breeds, but I know a lot about fighting from first-hand experience and I've got to say that this doesn't sound like what I've witnessed and experienced at all. You'll have no need to use a break stick on any breed that isn't a molosser, and bully breeds are JUST as likely to redirct as any other breed, there are just less chances for them to do so because they are grippers and not snappers; therefore they aren't off of the other dog long enough to bite someone as much as a snapper would be. The only dog I've been bit by in a dogfight was a molosser, I've never been bit by a snapper, so I would say it's just as likely.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Wow, scary situation breaking up dog fights, huh? Glad you're safe considering your method. I break them up all the time and have scars as a result of error, and I can only say that I suggest you learn the proper way to break up a dog fight. Grabbing for the scruff is one of the dumbest things you can do; worse than kicking and screaming, and wouldn't help you or the dog. Learn the wheelbarrow method, please!
> 
> Jeez, that whole situation is just bad. How did the dog not only escape the car, but get to the building without running off, then get inside? And why on EARTH was she able to mingle with the other dog for a MINUTE without anyone that knew this dog was aggressive stepping in? That's just asinine if you ask me and is a terrible situation altogether.
> 
> ...


ok first of all the way I broke up the dog fight was the only way I knew how in that moment; pulling her off would have caused way more damage and put both dogs at a disadvantage because when you pull like, say a person what are they more likely to do? go forward, why? because you put that person at a disadvantage. Second of all I knew she wouldn't redirect to me because one ABPT's are the least likely to redirect to a human and as soon as a authority figure grabbed her she let go and i was standing behind her not beside her. And two Bella's mom was trying to pull Bella off and it was making it worse. If I was dealing with a Dobe then, yes I would have used the wheelbarrow method why? because they are known to redirect. 

Adrienne's mom was apparently trying to put her leash on and since this girl has no business owning a APBT IMO. I don't even think she knows what breed she has. She's not a good owner for this dog because from what I've seen she's not firm enough with her. THey have a Boxer and they're the same way with the Boxer who comes to every single class. The class is outdoors. From what I've seen she's selective DA, Bella is probably the one who started it because she doesn't like other dogs coming up to her face. I didn't immediately go after her because it was outdoors and off leash and I thought her owner would get her, I like to give people a chance to do something on their own with their dog, apparently I was wrong and now that I know that she doesn't listen to her owner I will go after her from the start. I didn't want to overstep my boundaries. I don't know Adrienne's owner and didn't know if she'd get really mad at me for intercepting her dog.

MY dog's know better than to jump out of the car WHY? because they are trained!!. Like I said before I use both a seatbelt and I leave their leashes on them in the car only because I know they are restrained and won't choke themselves. Even if I left the leashes off them I know they won't jump out the car unless I give the ok, because I make a point to work on car training everyday.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wow! I'm glad you didn't get hurt!! People need to be more careful when handling their dogs!


I agree!


----------



## Harleys Momma (Jun 7, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Wow, scary situation breaking up dog fights, huh? Glad you're safe considering your method. I break them up all the time and have scars as a result of error, and I can only say that I suggest you learn the proper way to break up a dog fight. Grabbing for the scruff is one of the dumbest things you can do; worse than kicking and screaming, and wouldn't help you or the dog. Learn the wheelbarrow method, please!
> 
> Jeez, that whole situation is just bad. How did the dog not only escape the car, but get to the building without running off, then get inside? And why on EARTH was she able to mingle with the other dog for a MINUTE without anyone that knew this dog was aggressive stepping in? That's just asinine if you ask me and is a terrible situation altogether.
> *As she said, the class is outdoors in a park, right near the parking lot. The dog would have been where the class meets before anyone had a chance to catch her. *
> ...


*Break sticks are ment for breeds that grip and hold. So theres plenty of reason to use them on bully breeds. Bully breeds were bred to have human intervention during a fight which DOES make them less likly to redirect on a human, they were bred to be less likely to redirect.*

*My responce in bold.*


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought the best way to break up a dog fight was to have two people grab the back legs to separate them.

I don't leave the leash on in the car either? I have her trained to wait for the release word, but I use a seatbelt in the back of my suv. I leash her, remove the dog seatbelt, then release her. 

But, acidents do happen.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> ok first of all the way I broke up the dog fight was the only way I knew how in that moment; pulling her off would have caused way more damage and put both dogs at a disadvantage because when you pull like, say a person what are they more likely to do? go forward, why? because you put that person at a disadvantage. Second of all I knew she wouldn't redirect to me because one ABPT's are the least likely to redirect to a human and as soon as a authority figure grabbed her she let go and i was standing behind her not beside her. And two Bella's mom was trying to pull Bella off and it was making it worse. If I was dealing with a Dobe then, yes I would have used the wheelbarrow method why? because they are known to redirect.


If you don't know how to break up a dog fight though, you shouldn't be. You'll hurt yourself, possibly others, and cause more stress to the dogs causing them to go at it worse. Let someone who knows what they are doing break them up; adding fuel to the fire will not help.

If you used a break stick or waited for a pause and re-grip of her jaws, it would not have caused any damage, and whether the dog would have WANTED to go against you (she did when you scruffed her, too) she wouldn't have been able to because you had her legs and would be pulling her and spinning her backwards. Wheelbarrow method is THEE best dog fight-break up method, period. Regardless of breed. Causes the least harm to everyone, because bully breeds (molossers) DO redirect! It's absolutely asinine to think that they don't or won't. I have scars to prove it!



> MY dog's know better than to jump out of the car WHY? because they are trained!!. Like I said before I use both a seatbelt and I leave their leashes on them in the car only because I know they are restrained and won't choke themselves. Even if I left the leashes off them I know they won't jump out the car unless I give the ok, because I make a point to work on car training everyday.


I was not accusing your dog of being bad in the car, darting out, being untrained, or anything else. I was just throwing my two cents into the leash vs. no leash argument, that's all. 

You need to calm down. I'm not attacking you, but you're getting very defensive. I'm just saying that I'm glad you weren't hurt and that you should really learn to break up fights the better way to prevent yourself from getting hurt if you ever break up a fight again. Just trying to inform you of the risks, I have a lot of experience with that. 



Harleys Momma said:


> *Break sticks are ment for breeds that grip and hold. So theres plenty of reason to use them on bully breeds. Bully breeds were bred to have human intervention during a fight which DOES make them less likly to redirect on a human, they were bred to be less likely to redirect.*
> 
> *My responce in bold.*


Yeah, that's exactly what I said;



DJEtzel said:


> You'll have no need to use a break stick on any breed that isn't a molosser


You should only need to use them on bully breeds. NOT non-molossers. If you don't know what a molosser is then I don't think YOU should be owning one either, imho. 

And no, they were not bred out of redirection, they are JUST AS LIKELY to redirect and I have been bitten only by bully breeds that redirected during a fight. They are LESS likely to come off of the other animal, which is where people become confused and misinformed. Yes, they are more people dogs than most other breeds, but when they're in kill mode, that makes no difference to them. 

Oh, and about the leash thing; yeah, if you have a pitbull leaving a leash on would probably help some if she got out of the car because they're people whores! That's why I love pits so much, but there's no way my GSD would seek out attention or touch/interaction from a stranger. 



Caledon said:


> I thought the best way to break up a dog fight was to have two people grab the back legs to separate them.


Yep, that's the wheelbarrow method I was talking about. You both grab, someone else uses a break stick if necessary to break them apart, and once they're off you wheel them backwards, then in a circle so that they can't regain their balance and turn around to bite you.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> If you used a break stick or waited for a pause and re-grip of her jaws, it would not have caused any damage, and whether the dog would have WANTED to go against you (she did when you scruffed her, too) she wouldn't have been able to because you had her legs and would be pulling her and spinning her backwards. Wheelbarrow method is THEE best dog fight-break up method, period. Regardless of breed. Causes the least harm to everyone, because bully breeds (molossers) DO redirect! It's absolutely asinine to think that they don't or won't. I have scars to prove it!
> And no, they were not bred out of redirection, they are JUST AS LIKELY to redirect and I have been bitten only by bully breeds that redirected during a fight. They are LESS likely to come off of the other animal, which is where people become confused and misinformed. Yes, they are more people dogs than most other breeds, but when they're in kill mode, that makes no difference to them.
> .


First off where in my original post did I say adrienne re-gripped? I don't believe I said that. Second of all molossers are mastiffs type dogs. Bully breeds are terriers. Third of all in some parts if your post made me feel like you're accusing me of not knowing how to break up a dog fight. If I didn't think for a second that I couldn't break up the dog fight I wouldn't have even have attempted to break it up.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> First off where in my original post did I say adrienne re-gripped? I don't believe I said that. Second of all molossers are mastiffs type dogs. Bully breeds are terriers. Third of all in some parts if your post made me feel like you're accusing me of not knowing how to break up a dog fight. If I didn't think for a second that I couldn't break up the dog fight I wouldn't have even have attempted to break it up.


I never said she did re-grip. I said if you waited for her to, no more damage would have been done and you could have safely separated the two. 

Molossers are NOT just mastiffs. There are hundreds of breeds that are considered molossers, and every bully breed is. Likewise, bully breeds are NOT all terriers. The APBT and Staffy are some of the only terrier bully breeds. 

I was not accusing you of not knowing how to break up a dog fight; anybody with functioning hands can break up a dog fight. I was accusing you of not knowing how to break up a dog fight _safely_. That's all. You shouldn't feel attacked or defensive for it though; most people (even dog owners) don't know how to break up a dog fight the right way. It's not an insult, I just want your chances of not getting hurt in such an event in your favor next time.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> First off where in my original post did I say adrienne re-gripped? I don't believe I said that. Second of all molossers are mastiffs type dogs. Bully breeds are terriers. Third of all in some parts if your post made me feel like you're accusing me of not knowing how to break up a dog fight. If I didn't think for a second that I couldn't break up the dog fight I wouldn't have even have attempted to break it up.


I forgot to add: When I posted the thread I didn't know the correct safe way to break up a dog fight, but I have now learned


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I forgot to add: When I posted the thread I didn't know the correct safe way to break up a dog fight, but I have now learned


That's all I was aiming for.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Mods can you please close this ridiculous thread since it's obvously extremely off topic? Thank you


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't think it was that off topic. 'Twas all about the fight.


----------

